# Tropidomantis gresitti



## naeff002 (Nov 22, 2010)

a few pictures from the Tropidomantis gresitti

they are not really sharp, but they are very small, so...


----------



## Ricardo (Nov 22, 2010)

Is this lad a nymph?


----------



## LauraMG (Nov 22, 2010)

Pretty species! Are they L1?


----------



## naeff002 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes it is a nimf. They are L4, the one with the light stick is probbely a male and the one with dark stick a female.

You can see how small they are on the last picture. On the right you can see part of my thum.


----------



## warpdrive (Nov 22, 2010)

awsome. keep posting pics. I'm sure you are wowing a lot of us with such a small but cute mantis.

Harry


----------



## The Gex Files (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice! How big do these get?


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 23, 2010)

They get to about an inch as adult. Not very big but nice color. New born is almost transparent and very difficult to find once escape.


----------



## naeff002 (May 31, 2011)

Adult


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 31, 2011)

It seems that, the size can't take away from the beauty of the creatures.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice Kevin  , looks like a female.


----------



## naeff002 (Jun 4, 2011)

I only have females so that's a problem with breeding them.


----------



## Precarious (Jun 4, 2011)

They look remarkably like Sinomantis denticulata. I need to post more pics of them as one is now red-flecked and still clear.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 9, 2011)

Precarious said:


> They look remarkably like Sinomantis denticulata. I need to post more pics of them as one is now red-flecked and still clear.


Yes both species look very similar especially at early stages. From observation, the two main differences areSinomantis denticulata - Hind portion of pronotom longer than front portion, lack of bright yellow line along the center of pronotum.

Tropidomantis gressitti - Hind and front portion of pronotum about the same length, a very bright yellow line running parallel along the center of pronotum.


----------

